# No joke



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I knew it, I knew all along you lot are here just to spy on the Egyptians :spy:

Egypt's on-air warning: Don't talk to foreigners ? they're all spies - Africa - World - The Independent

"really?"


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and here's the ad

‫??????? ???? ???? ???????? 1 !?Really‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Well, the neighbors quit talking to me when they saw me walking down the street with my poor, black, Jewish farmer boyfriend. 

"Really".


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

with English subs


----------

